# a safe T3 dosage for women



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

*Hi all, Ive just got some T3 and T4 to go with my HGH, I'm going to have 150mcg T3 and 300mcg of T4.*

*
The thing is my lady has seen the T3 and wants to give them a try to loose a little weight, She does train and diets reasonable.*

*
Any info on the minimum dosage that she could have to get results without too much risk, Would she also do a 2 on 2 off like me?*

*
*

*
Any info please *


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply Empire boy, I think what i'm going to do is start her off the first week on 50mcg then if she feels ok ill raise it to 65 max unless convinced otherwise.

I think id do the 2 on 2 off protocol that i use for the T3 and T4 with my HGH and i could always monitor her morning body temp, do you know what the average is and what it rises to or shouldnt rise beyond ?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks mate, ive just been doing some research and if i understand correctly body temp should be between 97.6 and 98.2 and to take it for 3 consecutive days.

Unless convinced otherwise I will follow this protocol


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Whats DNP mate out of curiosity?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

ah right, thats a new one to me, ive had nearly everything over the last 20 years but not that, mint have to look into it next year sometime


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Dosage for women 100mcg is pretty good- most won't feel 50mcg...even if dieting and training (likewise less than 150mcg is where it starts to work for men).

The 1.7mcg/kg is a therapeutic dose measurement- you're shooting for well beyond therapeutic doses.. (i.e therapeutic dose is to achieve blood levels of at mid normal to high normal free and total T3).

The best protocol for measuring body temp:

1. Measure with in-ear thermometer 3mornings in a row (though to be fair 5-7 is better, but most are impatient to start...); first thing in the morning, before getting out of bed..

2. start your dose of T3, keep meausring EVERYDAY

3. you may notice a slight rise over time..

4. if your temp DROPS 0.6deg 3 mornings in a row, your thyroid has started to downregulate its own production; depending on your goal, you may increase your T3 dose to reach it (temp will drop again); or take time of... you keep measuring your temp when you stop taking T3, and when your temp for 3mornings in a row are the same as when you started measureing, your thyroid is back to normal production.

Using the 2on/2off protocol, I've not had the drop over the past 5-6months...


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

As always thanks ausbuilt your info is very welcome, I wasn't too keen on her trying it but if shes aliment she wants to do it and she knows the risks The best I can do is monitor and make sure it is as safe as possible for her.

Th line has to stop there though next she l be nicked my growth lol


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Empire Boy said:


> There are a lot of nay sayers out there, especially on the American boards, but have a look on here, some very good recent discussions about 200mg ed cycles for 2-4 weeks; Fartstuff has an enourmous log on a cycle he did, something like 53 pages. And if you are still worried, you can buy Dantrolene, which will combat the excessive heat generated by DNP (heat generated from DNP uncoupling oxidative phosphoralysation, i.e. the production of ATP)...this is what kills you, the heat. But Ausbulit ran it as high as 1500mg ed!!! Never again he said, but just goes to show you, a 200mg ed cycle, following a good plan of action (knowing how to take care of yourself while on) should be perfectly safe...


the heat will only kill you if you're dehydrated/not taking in fluids, becuase you DO sweat an enormous amount as the dosage increases- at 1500mg, I was only able to walk around the house with towel around my waist... was constantly dripping in sweat- the towel was not for modesty- it was to stop me leaving wet patches everywhere i sat...

The think is, the evaporative cooling effects of the sweating really does stop you over heating- my body temp never went over 36.9 C; danger was at 37.2

at a low 200-400mg/day, on low carb diet; simply the best fat loss agent there is.. and very safe; in fact safer than ephedrine..



El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> As always thanks ausbuilt your info is very welcome, I wasn't too keen on her trying it but if shes aliment she wants to do it and she knows the risks The best I can do is monitor and make sure it is as safe as possible for her.
> 
> Th line has to stop there though next she l be nicked my growth lol


Thanks. Empire Boy is also another on here who talks sense...

T3 is quite safe- there IS NO evidence that taking it permanently stops your own Thyroid production- in fact your thryroid is quite resiliant, and bounces back to normal within 2-3weeks even if completely suppressed for months..

2iu of GH is great for girls.. not androgenic at all, marginal fat loss, but they all love the faster hair growth (head) and nail quality..

mine does 100mcg of T3 +200mcg clen (i can only cope with 160!) 2on/2off; alternate ECA+yohimbine on the off days and 10mg of var daily- best shape of her life so far- has lost half her bodyfat in the past 6months.. and feels fantastically firm... shes shooting to compete in a bikini comp next year, so still a work in progress..


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

thanks for the thread saved me doing one myself thinking of trying t4/t3 myself ...need to look into it some more =)


----------



## sbr (Sep 9, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> Dosage for women 100mcg is pretty good- most won't feel 50mcg...even if dieting and training (likewise less than 150mcg is where it starts to work for men).


Very interesting. I haven't tried t3 yet but have been considering it for a while, possibly in the run up to next summer, so naturally I've been trying to read and soak up as much information as possible.

But almost everything Ive read so far quote daily doses far lower that what you have stated here. All I constantly read is about how catabolic t3 is at doses over 25mcg ed and how people are even loosing muscle at doses under 100mcg even with anabolic support, these arnt even your everyday trainers, but people with advanced knowledge of meds, training and diet.

What are your views on this?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

So long as protein is kept high T3 wont burn muscle


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Random hijack question, if you were to take t3 for 3 months, first 2 months ED causing thyroid to down-regulate, and then switched to 2 on/off for the last month, would the thyroid up-regulate itself before the end of the course to avoid rebound?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Personly id put more faith in your every day trainers that have personaly used and know first hand rather than reading it in a book.

KNOWLAGE IS GOOD BUT EXPERIENCE IS EVERYTHING


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

haha its good though i don't really know him or you but you both convince me that you know your shiznit.

Looking forward to hearing more from both off you and hope i can be off some service back at some point as said before only a stupid man thinks he knows everything.

Unless hes ausbuilt he is just superman lol.

And t what he said about his Mrs taking the growth I wouldn't mind mine doing but she would have to buy her own lol


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Empire Boy said:


> It sunk in the only reason Aus advocated the 2 on 2 off was not to prevent thyroid problems, but to maintain the best possible anabolic state with T3...Especially cool when he adapted it from 'Building the Perfect Beast' and based off some regimented body temp testing...impressive.
> 
> I have the wife popping in a GHRH/GHRP stack at night w/ melatonin and 50mcg of catapres...when I told her about the improvements in skin, hair, nails, she suck that slin pin in her belly before I could even finish my sentence...


its both really- the name of the game is optimal metabolism; and its measurable. I didnt invent the protocol- I firs read about it in Dan Duchaines BodyOpus Book, but he came across it from a famous thyroid specialist:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Broda_Otto_Barnes



sbr said:


> Very interesting. I haven't tried t3 yet but have been considering it for a while, possibly in the run up to next summer, so naturally I've been trying to read and soak up as much information as possible.
> 
> But almost everything Ive read so far quote daily doses far lower that what you have stated here. All I constantly read is about how catabolic t3 is at doses over 25mcg ed and how people are even loosing muscle at doses under 100mcg even with anabolic support, these arnt even your everyday trainers, but people with advanced knowledge of meds, training and diet.
> 
> What are your views on this?


you say that they are advance trainers.. but how do they know they have lost muscle? muscle biopsy? or at the very least measured standard lifts (bench, squat, deadlift) to see consistent decline in lifts?

T3 is not catabolic- its impossible:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triiodothyronine

also look at:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Protein_turnover

t3 will increase your metabolism; if you are on decreased calories, you will lose weight..

Now, which weight?

first understand how your body uses energy:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Citric_acid_cycle

if you look at the major metabolic pathways, first carbs are used for energy..

then, proteins are broken into aminos, and converted into acetyl CoA and enter the cycle (gluconeogenesis- using protein to convert to glucose)

now, what happens when you've burnt your carbs and proteins? your body breaks down fats to glycerol and fatty acids..

glycerol is converted to glucose..

when there is no more glycerol available.. free fatty acids are finally used for energy....

All the above happens faster with increased T3 (thats increased metabolism).... now wait a minute.. read that 2nd part- protein is converted to glucose? where does this protein come from? well on a calorie restricted diet.. you are unlikely to eat enough protein.... so it comes from your muscles..

So you could say T3 is catabolic, but its NOT... it just accelerates the above process- fact is the process is the same whether you take t3 or not- ie. you cannot diet and not lose muscle, unless you take AAS.... even a little- for a girl 2.5-5mg of anavar would stop this..

if some one is taking AAS and saying T3 is catabolic they are being plain stupid- the function of AAS is to RETAIN Nitrogen (N from the NH3 group that makes an amino acid); its impossible to be in a catabolic state when taking AAS...


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Empire Boy said:


> Ausbuilt is the 'myth' smasher, mainly through excessive, but controlled experimenting on himself, and now his poor wife


I love that show  watch out next avi will be me with a mo and a beret...



xpower said:


> So long as protein is kept high T3 wont burn muscle


true to a point- its why i have 50g carbs/day but 500g protein.. and the wife is on 300-350g day protein... but with out AAS, dieting is a catabolic state by definition.. regardless of taking t3 or not..



Conscript said:


> Random hijack question, if you were to take t3 for 3 months, first 2 months ED causing thyroid to down-regulate, and then switched to 2 on/off for the last month, would the thyroid up-regulate itself before the end of the course to avoid rebound?


most likely not.. but if you didnt take blood tests or measure your temp, how will yhou know? stop for a month, and then restart.. thryoid bounces back in 2-3 weeks anyway


----------

